# 185/60/14 vs. 185/65/14



## 73VWSuper (Aug 24, 2002)

What is the difference between the two tires? Appearence wise?


----------



## 73VWSuper (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: 185/60/14 vs. 185/65/14 (73VWSuper)*

bump


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: 185/60/14 vs. 185/65/14 (73VWSuper)*

....the 65 has a taller sidewall........


----------



## 73VWSuper (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: 185/60/14 vs. 185/65/14 (Banditt007)*

Thanks


----------

